# Text Chat Operator Wanted!



## beverly

We are seeking Adult Text Chat Operators to answer messages for our adult text network. Part time and full time available. Candidate must be able to work 4-8 hours a day. Payments are made weekly.You must be 18+ to apply

Primary Responsibilities:

• Reacts to instant messages

• Gathers information, researches/logs customer info

• Communicate to customers in a timely manner

• Must have the capacity to type 25 WPM or more

• Must have Good grammar in English

Please forward all applications to: Jobs @ texkings . com


----------



## MikMik

is this job still available? I have operators who could work you.


----------



## Miss.skittles.

beverly said:


> We are seeking Adult Text Chat Operators to answer messages for our adult text network. Part time and full time available. Candidate must be able to work 4-8 hours a day. Payments are made weekly.You must be 18+ to apply
> 
> Primary Responsibilities:
> 
> • Reacts to instant messages
> 
> • Gathers information, researches/logs customer info
> 
> • Communicate to customers in a timely manner
> 
> • Must have the capacity to type 25 WPM or more
> 
> • Must have Good grammar in English
> 
> Please forward all applications to: Jobs @ texkings . com


hello, I am wondering if this is still available?I would like some more info on the job requirements also.


----------

